# Thoughts On Putting a Sign In The Car Explaining Ratings?



## Caplan121 (Jun 15, 2015)

I have some signs that I made that are very professional. I was wondering if anyone else uses signs and if so do you see your rating improve,decrease, or stay the same?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is the most effective Ratings sign I've across so far:


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Just so you know, it has been proven that signs asking for 5 star ratings or tips result in lower ratings. There are many other ways to improve your rating on Uber.

One oft-looked suggestion is cancelling after 5 minutes of waiting. These riders are more likely to give lower ratings, plus there's no point in waiting when you get $5 in cancellation fees.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

glados said:


> Just so you know, it has been proven that signs asking for 5 star ratings or tips result in lower ratings


Source?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

glados said:


> One oft-looked suggestion is cancelling after 5 minutes of waiting. These riders are more likely to give lower ratings


Again, source please?


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Source?


http://www.uberqld.info/fivestar/

"*Top reasons riders give a 1 star rating*


Calling a rider unnecessarily
*Asking for 5 star ratings*
*Asking for tips*
Taking inefficient routes: Riders like it when their driver takes the most direct route and communicates if there is a need to change it
Clicking "Begin Trip" too early or "End Trip" too late
Having a dirty car
Odours in the car (smoke or body odour)
Quoting Uber prices
Not having an GoVia or Toll Pass
Not having the AC/heater on when it's needed
Not following traffic laws"
Most of these tips apply to all markets.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

glados said:


> http://www.uberqld.info/fivestar/
> 
> "*Top reasons riders give a 1 star rating*


Here's more bogus Uber PR Crap for you:
*The Comprehensive Guide to Uber Rating System:*

*https://www.dropbox.com/s/b0gnhj14o226y6l/The Rating System.pdf
*
Amongst it's assertions:

Drunks rate better than sober riders.
Riders who've paid through their noses for high priced Surge Fare rides, give better ratings to Drivers than riders who've paid normal priced fares.
*The Tyranny Of Uber's Rating System | An Attempt At Changing It*


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

chi1cabby I think the guide authored by Uber San Francisco has some great advice and tips. You may disagree with some specific elements, but could that be because of something you are doing (e.g. how you are handling drunks? are you explaining surges are controlled by Uber and not the driver?)

Ultimately, local city team are ranked based on the average rating given and each office strives to achieve the highest rating in a market. There is no reason for any Uber team to provide you with 'bad advice', because their ratings (and job) are on the line too!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

glados said:


> There is no reason for any Uber team to provide you with 'bad advice'.


I'm sure there's no reason for Uber to provide bad advice on anything. Just as there isn't any reason for you to keep on posting Uber PR crap on the forum.

Like I said, I don't think you've convinced anyone of anything, other than that you're here blatantly shilling for Uber.


----------



## danahhoh (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi glados.
You said pax give lower ratings after 5 min of waiting for them? Thought they can't rate if we do not start the trip?
Read that many times on here.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

danahhoh said:


> Hi glados.
> You said pax give lower ratings after 5 min of waiting for them? Thought they can't rate if we do not start the trip?
> Read that many times on here.


They can't rate you if you don't start the trip. They can however if you do wait 5 minutes or more and still take them on the requested trip. If you do they are more likely to rate you below 5 stars.


----------



## leadcurescancer (Jan 19, 2015)

If Uber do not educate the pax we have to, I do not like that sign though.
I have a sign.
Welcome aboard and enjoy the ride.
mints water free wifi blah blah
then....
Please note at 4.65* we lose our jobs
4* is a fail and 5* is a pass
Thanks for being awesome enjoy your day.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

glados said:
 

> http://www.uberqld.info/fivestar/


Now another source that is not uber spin?

BTW, chic1cabby knows his stuff and is one of the wrong people to lecture on how Uber works.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

leadcurescancer said:


> If Uber do not educate the pax we have to, I do not like that sign though.
> I have a sign.
> Welcome aboard and enjoy the ride.
> mints water free wifi blah blah
> ...


_You know it's pretty obvious why nobody respects Uber Drivers anymore. 
They keep multiplying exponentially in almost every market, are willing to do exactly as told, despite the fact that Travis and his crew have stripped every ounce of dignity away from them... Begging for a 5 star rating - any which way they chose to do it - must have those paxs look at the drivers and wonder what the hell kinda robots did Uber create for us to play with?_


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

eyewall said:


> They can't rate you if you don't start the trip. They can however if you do wait 5 minutes or more and still take them on the requested trip. If you do they are more likely to rate you below 5 stars.


Isn't that sad, though?

Here I am, waiting on your pathetic self more than 5 minutes for you to "be right down," "finish[ing] putting on [your] shoes," etc., and how do you thank me? Do you tip me? Do you apologize for your tardiness?

Nope. 3 or 4 F*U*Stars.

Thanks, pax!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

glados said:


> http://www.uberqld.info/fivestar/
> "*Top reasons riders give a 1 star rating*
> 
> Quoting Uber prices


Huh?


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Huh?


Maybe they mean like, estimating the fare? And then getting it wrong lol.

Other than that, why shouldn't the pax be informed? It's not like the pennies he/she pays are top secret. Stupid pax looking for stupid reasons to give us 3/4 F*U*Stars.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I use signs. Made my own but they look good.
> 
> They say:
> -------------
> ...


You saw *NO *difference in your rating pattern. You're driving *X* platform. And yet you're still providing cold water? Why are you wasting your hard earned money/cents on water when you say you're not getting any better rating? You are only hurting all the other X drivers out there in your area by setting this standard.

Pax: "The other X driver had water and charger. This X driver offers nothing. I'm gonna rate this X driver a 3*. -1* for no cold water, -1* for no charger."


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I do agree the weather out here in SoCal is obscure HOT! I always have the AC on regardless. I'm a PLUS (now called SELECT) driver, but I was an X driver as well when I first started Uber. I've experienced the X-perience with PAX, and have seen a different set of riders as a SELECT driver. SELECT pax seem to be expecting more out of SELECT drivers, as they are always asking for chargers. I don't provide chargers, unless it's for a Galaxy S5 which my phone is. I'd glady offer my charger for PAX. Fortunately, SELECT pax don't have an S5, so my charger is useless.

I DO carry extra water for MYSELF, but DO offer it to the senior citizen riders when I see them waiting at the curb for me. No, it does not affect my rating as far as I can tell nor does it increase my chance of receiving a tip. I don't care about rating anymore.

I know the IE is super hot. Hopefully the weather will turn around soon and cool down so we get less grumpy PAX.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

I can kinda guess the answer to this, but I'll ask it anyway. Does Uber take into consideration that sometimes passengers can be assholes and give a bad rating for no reason? Would they look at your record and see that you got maybe 20 5-stars and one 1-star and take an average? Or is it more like once you get a bad rating, you're done?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

glados said:


> Just so you know, it has been proven that signs asking for 5 star ratings or tips result in lower ratings. There are many other ways to improve your rating on Uber.
> 
> One oft-looked suggestion is cancelling after 5 minutes of waiting. These riders are more likely to give lower ratings, plus there's no point in waiting when you get $5 in cancellation fees.


Nine naughty monkeys bounced over the bonky wonky and moddled their rumbly pandy-pop.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Marie Cox said:


> I can kinda guess the answer to this, but I'll ask it anyway. Does Uber take into consideration that sometimes passengers can be assholes and give a bad rating for no reason? Would they look at your record and see that you got maybe 20 5-stars and one 1-star and take an average? Or is it more like once you get a bad rating, you're done?


Uber doesn't take anything into consideration. If you think a pax will rate you low, AND you had issues with the pax, submit a report to UBER immediately after drop off and completing trip, "Need Help > Issue with rider." That way you have documented a probable problem with the rider. But trying to figure out what the rider rated you is the tough part.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

That makes sense. I.E. this pax was drunk and argumentative, etc.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, Marie Cox.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement.

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*
*<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>
*
I second DocT' s answer.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Marie Cox said:


> I can kinda guess the answer to this, but I'll ask it anyway. Does Uber take into consideration that sometimes passengers can be assholes and give a bad rating for no reason? Would they look at your record and see that you got maybe 20 5-stars and one 1-star and take an average? Or is it more like once you get a bad rating, you're done?


They don't travis kalanick who own uber said he get all five when he drives which is impossible even the best driver get four our below you not going to see eye to eye with everybody


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

But if they do deactivate you on rating unless you can take the class if you want to still drive with them I will give them that I don't think lyft offers classes


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I just couldn't put a sign in my car like that. It's a car not a billboard. All the signs that come up with their insulting and jokie.

Violations of ubers cashless policy will result in a one star rating aand you will be reported.

OnStar equipped


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Violations of ubers cashless policy


I am cashless. There is a card reader in my car should someone wish to tip via credit card.


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Hi, Marie Cox.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> ...


Hi UberNorthStar,

Where would I find my Partnership Agreement? I'm a little overwhelmed by info from all directions. Thanks!


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Now I don't offer water, mint or gum and my rating doesn't suffer.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

This is the agreement from Nov 2014. I came onboard in July & this was the o one I agreed to.

Star

https://uber-regulatory-documents.s...es/p2p/Partner Agreement November 10 2014.pdf


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm sure there's no reason for Uber to provide bad advice on anything. Just as there isn't any reason for you to keep on posting Uber PR crap on the forum.
> 
> Like I said, I don't think you've convinced anyone of anything, other than that you're here blatantly shilling for Uber.


The convinced me they work for Uber... No driver in their right mind would spew forth the crap they are.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Marie Cox said:


> Where would I find my Partnership Agreement? I'm a little overwhelmed by info from all directions. Thanks!


Your Partnership Agreement (Contract) should be under the "Profile" tab on your Dashboard:

*https://login.uber.com/login#!/dashboard*


----------



## Marie Cox (Sep 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Your Partnership Agreement (Contract) should be under the "Profile" tab on your Dashboard:
> 
> *https://login.uber.com/login#!/dashboard*


On my dashboard I seem to be stuck in the middle of my application where I left off. There is no Profile tab at all.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> And the absolutely worst thing that can happen to you as a result of poor ratings at the end of that 500 ride cycle is that Uber will no longer allow you to haul around strangers in your car.


How's that?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Just Another Uber Driver said:


> That is the worst thing that can happen as a result of poor ratings.


I scanned your first post & missed the part about ratings. I saw


Just Another Uber Drive said:


> . . . at the end of that 500 ride cycle is . . . Uber will no longer allow you to haul around strangers . . .


And thought somehow I would be picking up pax I had dealt with before.

The laugh is on me!


----------



## Saleem hatoum (Jun 1, 2015)

I met Indian who I gave ride from the airport to campus. He said he worked for Uber as a software developer and he said straight out that the rating system is designed in such way that it effects the driver far more intensely than the rider. 

I have decided on a bad day for me I give everyone one star...screw them in a wholesale manner.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

Passengers need to see this...


----------



## once111 (Dec 12, 2015)

krytenTX said:


> Passengers need to see this...


I just saw this on Youtube and wondered if anyone had put this up. This video is great! I laughed so hard!


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I have this printed on A6 paper. I'll give it to a passenger who enquires seriously about the effect of ratings on drivers. But it's not signposted in the car, and I don't give it to riders unless they're seriously interested.

"After each trip, riders and drivers are given the opportunity to rate one another based on their trip experience. The rating system works to make sure that the most respectful riders and drivers are using Uber. Ratings are always reported as averages, and neither riders nor drivers will see the individual rating left for a particular trip.

When you’re rating your Uber trip, please remember that you're rating your driver only. You're not rating the Uber company, the Uber system, the Uber app, Uber's fares, Uber's "surge pricing", nor even the availability of Uber cars. These are all outside the control of the individual Uber driver. You are only rating the driver on this particular trip.

If a driver's average rating falls below about 4.5, Uber will "deactivate" them, which means that the driver can no longer drive for Uber. If an Uber driver gets mostly 5 stars, their average will stay above 4.5 and they can continue driving. If they get mostly 4 stars, their average will drop below 4.5, they'll be deactivated, they're off the road, out of work, no more income.

If your Uber driver was courteous and got you to your destination safely and in good time, and their car was clean and well maintained, please rate them 5 stars. Then they can continue driving for Uber."


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

I had a sign that uber drivers require a 4.65 rating worked for about a week then one day I had a huge drop in ratings and I took it down, these bastards dont even care if youll lose your job, phone charger is the most used item, forget waters, pax just ignore them you can get one on ebay for dirt cheap and its good having one anyway for yourself. If you have a low rating, go to decent good residential neighborhood, and pick up from houses, these piglets dont like delays picking up, and can knock you down some stars


----------



## Quixotical_ish (Sep 27, 2016)

I generally just say something like "hey, if you don't mind rating me, I'd really appreciate it! I won't suggest a rating, though, so you just give me what you think I deserve- but I DO love to get comments from my passengers!"

I also keep a Glad brand container with a lid filled with individually wrapped mints, and the 5-stick packs of Wrigley gum in my car at all times. I ALWAYS offer it (in a non-"yo breath stank" kind of way; generally more like "I'm always looking for gum after a night out, so take a pack or two!"

I buy them at sams club and they're something like 20 cents each for the gum and a huge container (500, I think?) of individually wrapped mints was around $8. It's basically a free, guaranteed 5 stars.

I'm currently at a 4.96 rating after around 150 rated rides, and I get a tip of usually $1-$5 every third or fourth ride without even asking for a tip, and with no sign.

And no, I'm not trying to brag (especially since none of this is all that bragworthy hah!)- just trying to share what I feel has been working for me!

And I'm acutely aware that most drivers say or will say "F spending money on gum or mints for ungrateful pax"- but honestly, seriously, and genuinely- the passengers LOVE it. I also get a comment on almost every ride about how good the car smells (I use the Febreeze vent clip-on air fresheners, and even though it sounds odd, I use one "Hawaiian breeze" on the vent that points at your face and a "moonlight something or other" on the vent that defrosts the windshield. I generally alternate a couple times each night to keep it fresh.

Good luck, friends, and thanks for all the great ideas! Driving in a smaller market has been a bit of a challenge, but it's still been a lot of fun and making the extra money is nice!

I generally just say something like "hey, if you don't mind rating me, I'd really appreciate it! I won't suggest a rating, though, so you just give me what you think I deserve- but I DO love to get comments from my passengers!"

I also keep a Glad brand container with a lid filled with individually wrapped mints, and the 5-stick packs of Wrigley gum in my car at all times. I ALWAYS offer it (in a non-"yo breath stank" kind of way; generally more like "I'm always looking for gum after a night out, so take a pack or two!"

I buy them at sams club and they're something like 20 cents each for the gum and a huge container (500, I think?) of individually wrapped mints was around $8. It's basically a free, guaranteed 5 stars.

I'm currently at a 4.96 rating after around 150 rated rides, and I get a tip of usually $1-$5 every third or fourth ride without even asking for a tip, and with no sign.

And no, I'm not trying to brag (especially since none of this is all that bragworthy hah!)- just trying to share what I feel has been working for me!

And I'm acutely aware that most drivers say or will say "F spending money on gum or mints for ungrateful pax"- but honestly, seriously, and genuinely- the passengers LOVE it. I also get a comment on almost every ride about how good the car smells (I use the Febreeze vent clip-on air fresheners, and even though it sounds odd, I use one "Hawaiian breeze" on the vent that points at your face and a "moonlight something or other" on the vent that defrosts the windshield. I generally alternate a couple times each night to keep it fresh.

Good luck, friends, and thanks for all the great ideas! Driving in a smaller market has been a bit of a challenge, but it's still been a lot of fun and making the extra money is nice!

**EDIT**: I've also acquired just about every brand of phone charger over the years, so I keep those handy just in case. And I use an iPad Pro 9.7" as my device for uber, instead of my iPhone (the iPad is Data-enabled, but I usually just use my phone as a hot spot and use the wifi on the iPad, since tablet data is quite a bit more pricey). But in the event that a pax has a younger child with them, I'll use my phone for the navigation and then offer to let the child play with the iPad and the Apple Pencil to draw and then I'll say something like "make sure you sign that artwork with a big fancy artist's signature so I can keep it for when you're rich and famous!" - the kids love it, it keeps them occupied and quiet, and the parents generally love that the kid is being quiet lol.

I've been tossing around the idea of adding another iPad Pro to my sprint account to strap to the back of the headrest of one of the front seats and then connect my Xfinity account to it so people can watch the news, any sporting events that are going on, YouTube videos, etc.

I can write off the iPads and my cell phone on my taxes since I'm using them for uber, and so far the one iPad has always been a big point of conversation, or something neat that pax aren't used to seeing in an uber.

When I added the iPad, sprint was offering a promotion that gave me $22 off the monthly purchasing price of the iPad if I bought an Apple Pencil, making the iPad cost only $8/month, plus the $33 monthly charge for the data. That's EASILY made up in just a few trips, and seems to really help with ratings and tips, so it's kind of a win-win-win with the tax write-off, too.

I also saw recently an app (I can't remember the name of it, but I'll try to find it and add it to this post) that allows you to find people to advertise on your iPad or tablet for $1/day, and I'm pretty sure it said you get to keep 75% of the ad revenue. So if you can get, say, 10 local businesses to advertise with you for $30/month, you could add $225/month just by having an ad show up occasionally on that backseat iPad- which pays for the monthly cost of adding the iPad to your cell phone plan and then puts money into your bank account. At that point, you could even let passengers know you would be fine without receiving a tip and just ask for them to rate you what they think would be appropriate for your ride and the amenities you offer.

Lastly- this may be a well-known fact, but I just recently learned that Uber has a program called the "Sixth Star Award", which, if I understand it correctly, you become eligible to earn it when a passenger leaves a five star rating, and any comment. The award is chosen at random (I think?) from drivers in your area, and should you be awarded the Sixth Star Award, you receive an Uber care package with some random odds and ends, but more importantly they include prepaid American Express debit cards totaling $1,000 that can be used for anything, anywhere AmEx is accepted.

That alone is a really good reason for reminding passengers to give you a rating and then letting them know that if they think you deserve a five-star rating, to please leave a comment!

Sorry for the really long post, and I hope some of you found it helpful or useful in someway. If I have gotten any information wrong, or if I'm doing something I shouldn't be doing _please_ let me know. I've only been driving for uber for about five weeks, so there's a very good chance I could be doing something wrong or have gotten and am now disseminating incorrect info- though that definitely isn't my intention. I'll edit this post ASAP if someone has anything they think shouldn't be in here!

Thanks again for reading all this, and stay safe and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Quixotical_ish (Sep 27, 2016)

Marie Cox said:


> I can kinda guess the answer to this, but I'll ask it anyway. Does Uber take into consideration that sometimes passengers can be assholes and give a bad rating for no reason? Would they look at your record and see that you got maybe 20 5-stars and one 1-star and take an average? Or is it more like once you get a bad rating, you're done?


It's done by average, so even a one star rating can't get you deactivated, as long as it's just a one-off one star rating. They also give you some pretty serious leniency for a large number of your "first rides", so that while you're still "new", you're allowed to make a mistake here and there.

However, I've found that as long as you apologize for the mistake (a wrong turn, some confusion in the pick-up area, a missed turn, traffic, etc- your passenger will usually be pretty forgiving. However, if you just ignore them and carry on like nothing happened, they're going to notice and they'll be disappointed in the ride.

Just communicate effectively, apaologize even if you're not sure you should have to, and ALWAYS thank them for riding with you/uber, and I think you'll do just fine!


----------



## Ian wood (Jan 31, 2016)

Easy to get 5 stars pick up only 5 star passengers


----------



## Steven from Dallas (Nov 2, 2016)

I am a new driver and have recently (in my 2nd week) resorted to water, mints and gum for my PAX. However, I truly feel the rating system is a lack of rider education on Ubers part. The system should be a simple pass or fail grade. Nothing bad to say? Pass. Either it was or it was not an overall pleasant ride. Many people have the mentality of "no one" is perfect, so they simply won't give 5 stars. Pass or fail takes away begging and pleading for your $10 an hour job. Do the right thing, be respectful, show courtesy, drive professionally and be on time. That should be a cut n dry pass rating!


----------



## Tired of this (Apr 10, 2015)

I personally do not put signs explaining the ratings. Reason for that is if these drunks know you need 5 stars to work it becomes added power on their end. Some will abuse that. Ie Try to get more pax in the car, eat, ask to break traffic laws all while promising "I'll give you 5 stars". I give off the vibe of I don't give a crap but I will not break the law so you save $2. And if I need a rating, I'll give a ride to a friend to bring my average back up.

NO water, mints, candies (imagine the mess), phone chargers only if they are nice and genuinely need it. Also no aux cord. Everytime I've let passengers use the aux cord, they play music super loud and try to dance in the car, so lesson learned.

And yes, one important thing is to never move your vehicle to a different pickup point for two reasons:

1. Pax blame you for going to the wrong area and it's reflected in your ratings.
2. Some pax are trying to game surge, so it's especially nice to stick it to them with a cancellation fee. These are also super cheap pax, are much less likely to tip, and more likely to be nitpicky on ratings.


----------



## Cray91 (Nov 6, 2016)

I am thinking about a tip box and sign. Not sure if it will backfire, or be a hit.


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

Caplan121 said:


> I have some signs that I made that are very professional. I was wondering if anyone else uses signs and if so do you see your rating improve,decrease, or stay the same?


No, but I put a sign up explaining what Autism is and that I, the driver, has it (which is true, though I only have mild Autism.)

Result: My ratings have gone down a little but tips have gone up a little as well.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

If you put a sign up your asking for the pax to treat your ratings like a punching bag, just saying.


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

My experience has been very good after I put the sign up. I don't give nothing or do anything special, just keep the car clean. In the past I would get more ratings from pax that were upset because of their day and basically give me 3 to 4 stars. Afterwards now 95 percent of the pax are rating and almost all are 5 stars. Also I have recieved an increase in tips. Here Uber began 5 months ago and I think that the biggest problem is that they don't explain the rating system to pax.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Caplan121 said:


> I have some signs that I made that are very professional. I was wondering if anyone else uses signs and if so do you see your rating improve,decrease, or stay the same?


quit empowering the pax'er by putting forth a big importance to the rating system. they think that rating is the equivalent to breaking out that couple bucks for tip. the bigger the deal you make of it, the more empowered they feel. uber/lyft will not break off the partnership with you. just know that they want as many drivers on the road. more cars on the road for them equals more revenue.


----------

